# Mokro's third game( word game )



## juicy_mokro (May 6, 2008)

its very simple

Post a word and the last letter of your word must be the first letter of the next person's word. 
But! the word must be : a movie , a game , a car or a girls name

ill start  : Okami


----------



## woland84 (May 6, 2008)

juicy_mokro said:
			
		

> its very simple
> 
> Post a word and the last letter of your word must be the first letter of the next person's word.
> But! the word must be : a movie , a game , a car or a girls name
> ...



Idontthinkitsafungame


----------



## Costello (May 6, 2008)

Ico

edit: replying to juicy_mokro


----------



## psycoblaster (May 6, 2008)

Ico??
then here I go:
Okami


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 6, 2008)

ISS


----------



## woland84 (May 6, 2008)

Okami
...
Incubation


----------



## Destructobot (May 6, 2008)

Nicktoons Unite!


----------



## woland84 (May 6, 2008)

Earthbound


----------



## Destructobot (May 6, 2008)

Dogz 2


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 6, 2008)

zelda


----------



## psycoblaster (May 6, 2008)

@ destructobot
(If you start with the "2")
2006 fifa world cup
the wii game


----------



## dice (May 6, 2008)

pro evolution soccer 6


----------



## T-hug (May 6, 2008)

6 Days a Sacrifice
http://www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/data/945720.html

Was gonna say 6Gun but it was cancelled.


----------



## Westside (May 6, 2008)

Eastern promises.


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 6, 2008)

super smash bros brawl!!


----------



## GameDragon (May 6, 2008)

Leisure Suit Larry

...


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 7, 2008)

Yu-Gi_OH
XD


----------



## Talaria (May 7, 2008)

Harry Potter and the Cash In Movie Game


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

Eternal Darkness


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 7, 2008)

Subaru


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

Penguin


----------



## Orc (May 7, 2008)

Nancy


----------



## legendofninny (May 7, 2008)

Y-Out


----------



## wilddenim (May 7, 2008)

Why girls name? o.O

Tetris


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

Glockenspiel


----------



## Minox (May 7, 2008)

Link


----------



## moozxy (May 7, 2008)

Colonic irrigation


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

Flutter


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

Rosalina


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

Whipcord


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

Diana


----------



## moozxy (May 7, 2008)

Rectal nozzle.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

Tumour


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

Whatthefuckisagirlsname

*Posts merged*

youguysarecrazyrofl


----------



## Orc (May 7, 2008)

Lucy


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

whywasmypostmerged?idontwantittobemerged

*Posts merged*

orcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorc


----------



## Orc (May 7, 2008)

orcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorcorc


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

wefuckedupthewholegamelolz


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

Flocked Wallpaper


----------



## Orc (May 7, 2008)

Rhapsody: A Musical Adventure


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

E.T.


----------



## moozxy (May 7, 2008)

Your First Enema - Positions


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

^^ Disturbing


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

^Banned for RickRoll

Oh wait. . .


----------



## Orc (May 7, 2008)

.hack Part 1: Infection


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

^ False, 

banned for orc.

Need for speed


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

Dead or Alive


----------



## Orc (May 7, 2008)

Elisa


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

Alias


----------



## moozxy (May 7, 2008)

Suiseiseki desu.


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

Ildorf And the Powerfull Wizzard of Galactic Thunder in Space Trough Time


----------



## moozxy (May 7, 2008)

Yotsubato! episode 9 - Yotsuba & Revenge.


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

Emit Hguort Ni Rednuht Citcalag Fo Drazziw Llufrewop Eht Dna Frodli


----------



## moozxy (May 7, 2008)

False.

I wish for pizza.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

cleavage


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

Wish granted


----------



## moozxy (May 7, 2008)

Oh wow, that looks delicious!


----------



## Orc (May 7, 2008)

_"I am a woman. Every artist is a woman and should have a taste for other women. Artists who are homosexual cannot be true artists because they like men, and since they themselves are women they are reverting to normality."_
- Pablo Picasso


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

olimar


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

pikmin


----------



## legendofninny (May 7, 2008)

you people suck, play by the rules will ya. 
But heck not that I realy care.


----------



## moozxy (May 7, 2008)

legendofninny said:
			
		

> you people suck, play by the rules will ya.
> But heck not that I realy care.


That's not a girls name


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

Filament


----------



## Orc (May 7, 2008)

Elena


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

Anele


----------



## moozxy (May 7, 2008)

Ok guys, guess what I am:

*NNNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW KKKKKCHHHHHHHHHHHHHPFFFFFFFF*


----------



## Bob Evil (May 7, 2008)

Photo-electric


----------



## King Zargo (May 7, 2008)

A Cat with some kind of troath sickness.


----------



## moozxy (May 7, 2008)

Correct, your go.


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

ME ME ME, GUESS WHAT I AM:
Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi Soi


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 7, 2008)

a microsoft Sam helicopter!


----------



## B-Blue (May 7, 2008)

Correct, your turn


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 7, 2008)

Narutoo the game


----------



## B-Blue (May 8, 2008)

OddWorld


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 8, 2008)

Dynasty warriors


----------



## B-Blue (May 8, 2008)

Sam and Max


----------



## Jax (May 8, 2008)

Xevious


----------



## GameDragon (May 8, 2008)

Star Fox


----------



## King Zargo (May 8, 2008)

Xevious


----------



## B-Blue (May 8, 2008)

Sara


----------



## Jax (May 8, 2008)

Actraiser


----------



## Orc (May 8, 2008)

Run & Gun


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 8, 2008)

Natasja


----------



## B-Blue (May 8, 2008)

Ashley


----------



## OrcMonkey© (May 9, 2008)

yuck


----------



## Shuny (May 9, 2008)

Katsumi


----------



## wilddenim (May 9, 2008)

Isobel


----------



## B-Blue (May 9, 2008)

Lesbian


----------



## OrcMonkey© (May 9, 2008)

nintendo


----------



## Jax (May 9, 2008)

Orihime


----------



## JPdensetsu (May 9, 2008)

eruption XD


----------



## B-Blue (May 9, 2008)

DX noitpure


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 10, 2008)

Eastern promises


----------



## Jax (May 10, 2008)

Scheherazade


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 11, 2008)

Earth


----------



## Harumy (May 11, 2008)

Harumy


----------



## legendofninny (May 11, 2008)

Y-out (again)


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 11, 2008)

Tekken!


----------



## legendofninny (May 11, 2008)

N+


----------



## B-Blue (May 11, 2008)

+plus


----------



## legendofninny (May 11, 2008)

superman


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 11, 2008)

No More Heroes!!


----------



## B-Blue (May 11, 2008)

Stalker


----------



## DarkAura (May 12, 2008)

Resident evil


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 12, 2008)

Lost Winds!


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 12, 2008)

Sataku


----------



## B-Blue (May 12, 2008)

Ultimate Mortal Kombat


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 13, 2008)

testikels the game


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 17, 2008)

Suzuki!!!


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 17, 2008)

lesbians


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 17, 2008)

haahah suzuki ends with an I not L
any ways
Super man


----------



## juicy_mokro (May 28, 2008)

I see this game isnt popular


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 30, 2008)

Really? I hadn't seen it in a while and only just now found it on PG2 but yeah, doesn't seem as popular.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

Pickle


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 24, 2008)

Elebits


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 24, 2008)

soda


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jun 24, 2008)

Assasins Creed


----------

